# [OFF]  JOYEUX NOEL

## bulki

Hola hola,

Tout bon noel a tout le monde, bonnes fetes, festoyez bien  :Smile: ..

Pis merci aux forumeurs pour leur "support"  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

++

----------

## br0mGreV

NOYEUX JOEL A TOUS !!! 

 :Razz: 

----------

## pititjo

C'est de la triche   :Exclamation:   on est encore le 23 (à paris à 2 mn près) ou, au mieu, le 24 !!

Noël c'est le 25 !!

Mais sinon, Joyeux noël   :Wink: 

----------

## penguin_totof

bon, bah,

 Joyeu Noel a tous...

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon..., joyeux nowel !! 

(Enfin bon, c'est commercial comme truc ...)

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> (Enfin bon, c'est commercial comme truc ...)

 

Enfin bon, c'est bien parceque s'est commercial que je vais avoir mon ism jukebox (ho que suis content !!)..

J'ai déjà dit joyeux noël ? Oui ? Bon ben je répète alors   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *pititjo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (Enfin bon, c'est commercial comme truc ...) 
> 
> Enfin bon, c'est bien parceque s'est commercial que je vais avoir mon ism jukebox (ho que suis content !!)..
> 
> J'ai déjà dit joyeux noël ? Oui ? Bon ben je répète alors  

 

Bof, noel ou pas, si je veux me faire plaisir et si j'ai les moyens je le fais !!

----------

## Adrien

Mode Troll: *Enabled*

Joyeux Joël à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pititjo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Mode Troll: *Enabled*
> 
> Joyeux Joël à tous  

 

T'as déjà vu un troll habillé en rouge, avec de la fourure blanche au col et une hote sur le dos toi ?

----------

## kcd

Bonjour,

noyeux Joel à tous le monde également  :Wink: 

A bientôt.

----------

## yuk159

Joyeux Noêl à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

Joyeux Noël.

----------

## E11

Cool, merci  :Very Happy: 

Et comme je suis poli je vous le souhaite aussi !  :Very Happy:  Alors Joyeux noël a tous !!!

Et tant qu'on y est et que je serai pas la le 31, je vous souhaite déjà une bonne année, une bonne santé, tous les trucs qui suivent !!!  :Wink: 

Aller bonne fête et encore une fois bonne année sous gentoo (évidement !  :Wink:  ) 

+ +

----------

## scout

```
user@host> yes "Joyeux Noël"
```

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

JOYEUX NOEL à tous  :Wink:  et merci pour votre soutien et pour l'aide que tout le monde offre à tout le monde  :Smile:  !

----------

## TiP-X

joyeux nowell o//

----------

## _droop_

Joyeux noël a tous   :Smile: 

----------

## default

jingle bells lalala.. (;

----------

## dyurne

idem

----------

## Gaug

Joyeux Noël et amusez vous bien   :Razz: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> T'as déjà vu un troll habillé en rouge, avec de la fourure blanche au col et une hote sur le dos toi ?

 

Ben oui!!!!   :Rolling Eyes:   D'ailleurs, c'est les plus mesquins   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  JOYEUX NOEL LES ENFANTS   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fb99

Joyeux noël, bonne année,... !

de retour l'an prochain pour faire encore plus fort je compte sur vous tous,..  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Joyeuses fêtes à tout le monde !!

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> (Enfin bon, c'est commercial comme truc ...)

 

Mais non ! on offre des CD de gentoo à toute la famille, et des cd de firefox à grd pere   :Laughing: 

----------

## Intruder

Joyeux Noël et .... attention aux folies ce soir!

----------

## chipsterjulien

mode copiage ON

Joyeux nowel

Faites attention sur les routes quand même va y avoir du monde

Chipster -----> /dev/NULL

AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

----------

## br0mGreV

Ah aussi j'oubliais, un joyeux Hanouka

----------

## sifran

Bon noël à toutes (?) et à tous. Moi j'ai mis le pingouin dans la crèche...en attendant le p'tit jésus  :Wink: 

----------

## AssiuM

joyeux noël à tous

----------

## jbpros

Un très joyeux Noël à tous!

----------

## acuratech

Joyeux Noël à TOUS

----------

## babykart

idem...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

joyeux noël à tous et à toutes, pis bonne année et aussi vive pâques, bon anniversaire, bonne fête, joyeuse st valentin, voire même la st glinglin !!

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Joyeux Noël   :Very Happy: 

----------

## VG

Joyeux Noel.

----------

## CryoGen

Joyeux Noel @tous  :Smile: 

----------

## Panuru

Joyeux Noel à tous ^^x

----------

## mitch

Noyé Joel Pour Tous !!!!!

----------

## limacette

Joyeux Noël

----------

## Nicom

Avez vous tout une solstice excès!

----------

## rémus

Joyeux Noe à touts

----------

## sireyessire

Bon alors:

```
fprintf(stdout,"Joyeux Noël à Tous!\n");
```

 :Mr. Green:  (oui oui je suis déjà sorti pas la peine de pousser mais je m'en fous j'ai le toast avec le foie gras qui va bien   :Laughing:  )

----------

## pititjo

Regarder mon beau cadeau de noël : 

 *Quote:*   

> pititjo
> 
> Tux's lil' helper
> 
> Inscrit le: 19 Sep 2004
> ...

 

Floodeur ? Qui à dit floodeur ?

----------

## baltazaar

Joyeux noël à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

